
Pinterest Hits 30 Billion Total Pins, Up 50% In 6 Months - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/24/pinterest-30b-pins/
======
kmfrk
One feature I found kinda mind-blowing was when I began to receive e-mails,
when the things I had pin received huge price reductions. Pinterest suddenly
went from a static wishlist to a dynamic one.

That's a special kind of lookbook feature that makes Pinterest all the more
fascinating - not just for fashion, but all things with pricing metadata.

------
ozh
Pinterest has this one unique ability to make me feel completely unable to
predict if a service is going to be of any use and of any value. I just don't
get the point of that site.

~~~
lunaru
You can turn this feeling around into something more productive/lucrative: The
feeling is a reminder that there are audiences that don't perceive value the
same way you do. Specifically, audiences that are not male, geek/technical,
software engineers.

Their audience is probably mostly female, non-technical, and has lots of
desire to spend lots of money.

Flipping this around, imagine someone who is not the intended audience
stumbling across HN. They'd probably think the Yahoo front page delivers
better news signal than this site.

~~~
est
any books on this? I think we fellow geeks need to learn these kind of stuff
asap.

~~~
brc
Yes. Pick up a Vogue. A fat magazine with virtually no content but a lot of
pictures. A mixture of advertising and photo shoots. There is a whole, massive
demographic out there that just loves this stuff, and isn't technical at all.

The existence of vogue shows that there is a demographic who likes to flip
through nice pictures. Sometimes they dog-ear the pictures to come back later
and look again. People like to leave the magazine lying around their place as
a social indicator that they are interested in fashion, and they like to mark
which bits of that fashion they're interested in. That's pinterest in a
nutshell.

Now go to any magazine rack. There are are broad range of these niches. It's
not about replicating a magazine, it's about understanding what purpose that
magazine exists for. Is it interesting articles? Wanted ads? Industry
information? The purpose and niche of the information is what people want.
These all can be more innovatively delivered and shared than a glossy magazine
dropped on a doorstep.

~~~
grinich

        virtually no content but a lot of pictures
    

this is ridiculous to say. photos _are_ content.

~~~
psykovsky
Try telling that to the Google Adsense compliance department...

------
Meltdown
Can someone give me a good reason to visit Pinterest?..and I don't like Cats
or Babies!

~~~
xcrunner529
1\. A consolidated place for a wish/to-buy list 2\. As mentioned before,
create a lookbook for inspiration whether it's interior design for your house,
clothing style, web design, anything.

